# Butt Hinge Template, Craftsman



## Dirtyern (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a old Craftsman Butt Hinge Template # 2564. I follow the instructions to set it up until the part about using a 5/8 " guide and a 1/2 " bit. That routes the mortise 1/16 " too small for the hinge. It also changes the radius of the corners. HELP I know I'm missing something but I have no idea what. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cbsjoez1935 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Dirtyern,

Iy sounds to me like the hinge template is the wrong size for the hinge you are contemplating, while using the 5/8" guide. A smaller bit and guide just might solve your problem. You can also make your own template out of just about any material and there have been several posts on doing that. Check out the woodworking channel and seek out the Router Workshop episode on hanging doors. Bob shows how simple a template can be made. Welcome to the forum!

Joe Z.


----------



## JohnD2008 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the same issue with the Craftsman hinge template. Please let me know have to correct the problem with instructions.

Thanks


----------



## Dirtyern (Jul 12, 2008)

I solved the problem by using a 1 1/4 inch guide and a 1 1/4 inch bit. You will need to cut down the guide and create a filler for the template. Email me your address and I'll send you a copy of the instructions and more detail on how to make it work. m I did seven doors with no major problems once I got everything in place. [email protected]

Have a great day and Merry Christmas,
Ernie


----------



## wlshrum (Apr 2, 2009)

*Setting up Craftsman Butt Hinge Template 2564*

Hi all;

I finally got an opportunity to use my hinge template. I had purchased mine at a yard sale and it was missing the directions. I ordered a "user's manual" from Sears and received my two page xerox copy of the directions shortly. The pictures are nothing to write home about, but I suppose they are good enough. To the original poster's comment about the 5/8" guide with the 1/2" bit producing a mortise that is 1/16" too small, that is why the template is adjustable. The corners of the mortise are 1/4" radius to match the hinges to be used, that is controlled by the 1/2" bit. 

The part that I had trouble with was step 8 on my set of instructions: using the Hinge Gage to set the movable sides of the template. The instructions make no mention of the little (1/2" long) hook on the underside of the hinge gage. If you set the top plate according to my interpretation of the directions, you wind up setting the unused edge of the of the top plate the diameter of the pin on the hinge gage away from the face of the door. The edge of the top plate that should be used is beyond the edge of the template housing (main aluminum casting) which is even with the other face of the door. Using this setup would result in having a mortise with 1/16" of wood left beyond the hinge, this should be more like 1/4" to 5/16" on the average door. If you use the end of the little hook (on the bottom of the hinge gage) away from the leg on the hinge gage to set the used edge of the top plate, the long side of the mortise will come out much closer to where it needs to be. 

So, to summarize, Step 8. delete "With gage leg snug between side of top plate and door," Replace with "With gage leg against face of door and hook on underside of hinge gage engaging with side of top plate, move top plate toward hinge gage pin until until top plate contacts end of hook on underside of hinge gage." This should set the width of mortise with an allowance for the bushing/bit difference. I found it necessary to fine tune the setting by making test cuts with the template clamped to a scrap 2x4, which they recommend in the instructions.

Hope this helps,

Bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I know this is a old post but if you want one that works get the milescraft setup, it comes with a great router bit, that is now one of my prize router bits, the templates can also be used to put in small hinges..by adding a small wood block or use your brass guides with the templates.


Amazon.com: Milescraft 1213 Complete Door Mortising Kit: Home Improvement

===========


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Given that we tend to use the same sized hinges a lot of the time, knocking up a size specific one rather than using an infinitely adjustable one is worthwhile.
Just trace round the hinge to get the size and cut a hole that size out of 1/4" MDF or ply, then screw it at right angles to a piece of 2 x 1 or something similar, so that you've something to clamp it to the door with.
One of these My store- Super Carbide Tools: Single bit, 2 pc Set, 1 2 Shank will cut out the hinge rebate. You just need to square off the corners with a chisel if you haven't already got one of those little squaring gadgets.

Cheers

Peter
.


----------



## Nick Bell (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi 
I have purchased one of these template kits 
Could you please send pics of how you set up for hinge with ?
Nicholas


----------

